# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: John Stossel is looking to hire a full time editor for his videos.....

## phill4paul

From FB....




> Like my videos? Want to help me make them better? I am hiring a full-time editor.
> 
> Here is the job description:
> 
> Stossel TV on Reason is looking for a full-time editor to work on John Stossels online videos in New York City.
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> · Proficiency in Adobe Creative Suite: Premiere Pro, 
> ...

----------

